

Build and Deploy Heroku Apps with Docker - troethom
https://blog.heroku.com/archives/2015/5/5/introducing_heroku_docker_release_build_deploy_heroku_apps_with_docker

======
matt2000
The announcement I would love to hear from Heroku: "We found out about Moore's
law and are passing some of that on to you."

As far as I know, their dyno specs have _never_ improved or decreased in cost.

This is coming from someone who loves Heroku, but wish the dynos were better.

~~~
benologist
They have new pricing coming soon that includes new dynos but they're not
getting any cheaper - and ditching 24/7 free dynos.

[http://notes.ericjiang.com/posts/881](http://notes.ericjiang.com/posts/881)

~~~
hunterloftis
According to that link, the price for 1X and 2X dynos is dropping from
$35/month to $25/month and from $70/month to $50/month, respectively. That's
cheaper, no?

~~~
benologist
Oops I didn't catch that change.

------
japhyr
I've heard lots of good things about Docker, and lots of seemingly valid
criticisms of Docker. I love the concept - I'd benefit from having a
development environment that's identical to the environment I'm deploying to.

I'd love to hear from people with significant experience deploying apps.
What's your take on Heroku's approach to using Docker?

------
liquimoon
Following the instruction for "heroku plugins:install heroku-docker" and got

Installing heroku-docker... failed ! Could not install heroku-docker. Please
check the URL and try again.

I've already upgraded to the latest Toolbelt. Thoughts?

~~~
dickeytk
you sure you're on the latest version? 3.35.0?

~~~
liquimoon
Hmm, looks like the toolbelt website
([https://toolbelt.heroku.com/](https://toolbelt.heroku.com/)) is not for the
latest toolbelt?!

I updated using gem update and got the latest 3.35.1.

But then when I updated heroku gem, I got the deprecation warning... ! The
`heroku` gem has been deprecated and replaced with the Heroku Toolbelt. !
Download and install from:
[https://toolbelt.heroku.com](https://toolbelt.heroku.com) ! For API access,
see:
[https://github.com/heroku/heroku.rb](https://github.com/heroku/heroku.rb)

~~~
dickeytk
don't use the gem, install with the toolbelt

------
dmak
Honestly, if anything, I think Heroku needs servers in Asia

